# i have no owners manual for my peugeot executive hdi



## shirleybean (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi can anybody out there help me - i have just purchased a 2003 peugeot executive hdi motorhome but unfortunately no instruction manual was included in the sale. I have a basic idea how to work most things, but I am having trouble with getting the lights to work on the hook up, they only come on if i press a switch which has 12v written alongside it and i am worried that this will flatten the leisure battery. Any ideas welcomed.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Can't help with a manual I'm afraid but regarding the 12V lights, they are operated via the leisure battery so will only work when the 12V switch is on. However if you are on hook-up then this should constantly keep the battery topped up as required, so it shouldn't be a problem. Not sure about the Executive (someone who has one may be along soon to advise) but in our Autosleeper Pollensa, the leisure battery charger unit is installed below the wardrobe floor. There is a round access hole with a plastic cover through which you can see the green power light to know that it is switched on, the switch being accessible through the hole when the plastic cover is removed.
Hope this helps . . .


----------



## Penelope (May 9, 2005)

Auto-Sleepers Owners Club.
www.asoc.fsnet.co.uk

You will need to join to get manuals.

Les


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

There is normally one strip light that works off hook-up, the rest work off the leisure battery.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

You could contact AutoSleepers , they are very helpful about anything A/S but as someone said already, the AutoSleepers Club will be of help. Have a look at their site. Each van as far as I am aware started out with a thick manual explaining everything; which is available.
Alan


----------



## ilesmill (Nov 7, 2011)

*manual*

hi shirley

I have an executive manual you can have a look at/copy i live at chalford tel normal code plus 882848 will get me

the 12v switch is fine to use - it turns on the 12v habitation. the 240v will keep the battery topped up and the 240v connection will immediately run all the 12v lights etc

richard


----------

